# Breast pain



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Do any of you lady experience occasional breast pain? I am getting really worried , I went off of birth control pill about 2 weeks ago and for the last 3 days Ive been having sharp pains in my breast. Im not sure if its from going off of the pill or what. I had the same problem when I first went on the pill but it went away and didnt happen again until now. I had my breast exam in the summer of this year and all was normal. Im hoping it will go away soon. I would like to see my doctor for it, but I figured with the holidays here It will be next week before I can even call the clinic. Im freaked out about this. Im scared I have breast cancer. I cant feel any lumps or anything. It started out as a sharp pain, now it just feels like sore muscle pain. But its just annoying and wont go away. Is it normal to get occasional breast pain? Ive never had this problem in the past. I am 29 years old.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Beth,







not to worry if you just had an exam.When i went off the pill for 3 weeks i was using ice packs! thats how bad it was,and the pain i was getting on the left side by my heart was making me worry,but it was from the pill. I called my dr and had a fit Friday,i told them i stopped the Mircette and was still getting spotting after just having a period 9 days ago,they told me,once that pill is in your system,it takes longer than you think to get out! i think all those pills play with a woman's hormones,and they're poison,for me anyways. Cheer up girly,Krissy


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Krissy, that is where my pain is, on the left side of my breast and sorta udner my arm a little. I have a suspicion it is from going off of the pill.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Beth, I get the same pain and been off the pill for almost 8 years. I think sometimes that it might be connected to my pelvic pains or my ovulation...Nat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Nat, Im glad you posted because oddly enoght I also sorta thought it had some connection with pelvic pain too . I have been having a stabbing pain in my lower left pelvic area. Not real painful but just annoying. And it started right before the breast pain started. It helps a little if I take ibuprofin. Im gonna see my doctor as soon as I can get in. If its not one things you can always count on something else hurting...


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope you can get some answer Beth. At the present time, I am probably at the lowest (emotionally). My pain is very strong, I do feel a lump around my uterus (in spite of having normal ultrasound results - they can't seem to find any mass). All I can think of is my colon pushing on my bladder and uterus, thus creating pain. Unfortunately, as I mentioned before, my GYN can only see me on the 28th of January. Needless to say, I'm counting the days!Nat


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Ladies! I get breast pains once a month, regardless of being on the pill or not.







Now I'm off the pill (have been for 9 months) trying to fall pregnant. Wish me luck!


----------



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

It may take a couple of cycles to get regulated. I was on the pill for 8 years, from 18 - 26, when I quit my bod didn't know what hit it. Breast pain is pretty common when hormones fluctuate. Avoiding caffeine and chocolate can help, and watching your salt intake. For what it's worth, breast cancer is generally first noticed as a pain-less lump, one that doesn't go away and recur with the cycle. When in doubt, check it out, if only for your own peace of mind, but it sounds like your hormones are missing their induced regulation, they'll get over it.







Nat, ask your doctor about the possibility of endometriosis. That's diagnosed laparoscopically, and can cause IBS symptoms as well as menstrual pain.Kerry, good luck with your future pregnancy!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Catnap, I had a lap 10 years ago and nothing was found. My GP says that it is very unlikely that there would be some now... However, I am seeing my GYN, but the appointment is only at the end of January







Nat


----------



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

Um, ok Nat, why would a decent gp disallow the possibility of a change after TEN YEARS??? Please push your gynecologist to investigate this. Womens' bodies change, Nat, ten years is a LONG time. Please don't suffer needlessly!!!! Best wishes and let us know how it goes, eh?? Doctors, OY, *never* let a doctor tell you "don't worry about it", for goodness' sake, a few simple tests is all it takes, THEN we won't worry about it, we'll get TREATMENT that addresses the problem!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I agree Catnap. I did go to my GP because I don't want to live with this pain for the rest of my life. Pelvic pains are very hard to diagnosed: they can be connected to muscle problems, bladder disorders, uterine inflammation and so forth... The GYN that I will see is a very compassionate man and I think that he might be able to help me... Nat


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good answers here. Yes, breast pain is quite common and usually nothing to worry about - ask your doctor the next time you see him/her. I had a lot of similar pain, esp. a few years ago, and I hadn't even been on the Pill. The pain can be due to hormonal fluctuations, as already mentioned. I've read it may especially be due to too much estrogen as compared to progesterone, which is the case with many of us. Since using progesterone myself, I've had very little pain (but, ugh, it's caused some other side-effects).


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I have hypercalcemia (though mine is not associated with cancer or parathyroid). Still, I suspect it may be the cause of my tendency to breast tenderness, which I've had since puberty.During puberty, my breasts grew to unequal lengths.A few years ago, when I took the Pill, the shorter breast grew & became the same length as my fuller-length breast.During the growth of my breast, the "growing pain" was alot worse than the mere tenderness that I *always* have when pressing my breasts.


----------

